#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  H2S and CO2 Sampling

## sinakult

Hello All,

I have to do some H2S and CO2 sampling at the well head. I am going to read these stds:

ASTM D4913 - Standard Practice for Determining Concentration of Hydrogen Sulfide by Direct Reading, Length of Stain, Visual Chemical Detectors

ASTM D4810 - 06 Standard Test Method for Hydrogen Sulfide in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tubes

ASTM D4984 - 06(2011) Standard Test Method for Carbon Dioxide in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tube

Can anyone tell me which is the most accurate gas detection tube between:

1. Draeger
2. Fitagawa


3. Isotube

Any additional info would be great.

Thanks  :Smile: See More: H2S and CO2 Sampling

----------


## backspace

Hi,

i think its called kitagawa not fitagawa.

----------

